# streches for the growing body's



## TallAdam85 (May 27, 2003)

there are some stretches that I sould be careful with because my bones are still growing what stretches should I stay away from and what ones are better. Please Everyone Talk about the stretches for people whos bones are still growing.

Adam


----------



## arnisador (May 27, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## KennethKu (May 28, 2003)

Doing stretches does not impact the bones negatively.  Just make sure you warm up properly and sufficiently and then stretch properly.  The key word is "properly".  

What you should not be doing is to practice in hardcore conditioning such as those used in Iron Hand conditioning, ie striking a bag of pit rock or makiwara, etc.


----------

